# Pot Roast, plain and simple



## marmalady (Jan 3, 2005)

Threw together a great pot roast today - just needed some 'comfort' food.  Great chuck roast, lots of marbling - browned it in a little oil in a roasting pan w/ a lid, lots of s/p, rough sliced onion and about a dozen roasted garlic cloves left over from NYE.  Added half a can of beef stock, about half a cup of red wine, covered, and into the oven at 300 for about 3 hours.  The smell was making even hubbie's mouth water, and he's a vegetarian!

The sauce was a beautiful dark brown, and the onions and garlic were just falling apart (as was the roast!).  I defatted the sauce, and used the stick blender to puree the onions/garlic - it made the sauce thick enough I didn't have to thicken it any more.  

This may have been the best pot roast I've ever made!  And - the best part - 'cause I'm the only meat eater in the house, I get to make lots of little pkgs for the freezer to savor later!


----------



## Erik (Jan 3, 2005)

Pot Roast is one my favorites. I love to make a huge batch of it...then after we are tired of eating it...Goes in the freezer and either, makes fantastic potroast sandwiches, or turns into a wonderfiul potroast soup!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds wonderful.
Very wonderful !


----------



## Psiguyy (Jan 4, 2005)

Just curious.  Is it better to cook it in the oven or on the cooktop?  I always did mine on the top.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 4, 2005)

Either or, PSI - I do like the oven, because it gets more 'all around' heat, tho.   And you don't have to worry about checking the liquid on the bottom cooking off.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

marmalady, we do them the same way.  I use my dutch oven for browning, deglaze the bits and add the liquids, then return the roast, plus root veggies to braise in the oven.  Fall apart delicious!

I have found that the absolute key to a tender, juicy pot roast is to use a good chuck roast with nice marbling...and a good diversion so you can endure the aroma until it is done!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm getting hungry for one now marmalady, from your description. i pretty much do the same thing, except i first roll and press my roast in a plate of spices, then brown it. according to my mom, the secret to a tender roast, even if you have a tough cheap piece of meat, is to brown it extremely well on all sides, then simmer on very low for as long as it takes, no rushing it. i have found these two principles to be true. i've rushed the browning, not dark enough, and it was tough. i've rushed the simmering, and had the liquid almost boiling at times, and it was tough. i also add a few carrots, halved onions, and celery stalks about an hour or so before it's done, and plate those around the roast while i make the gravy with the remaining liquid.
thanks for the blending idea too. i usually thicken mine with a cornstarch or flour slurry.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 9, 2005)

Low and slow is definitely the way to go for fall-apart tenderness!   I debated putting some herbs in this, but decided I just wanted to go with the 'pure' flavor of the beef, onions and garlic.  Sometimes I do use thyme, with a couple of bay leaves thrown into the liquid.  

I also use my 'magic roasting pan' - lol, it's a cheapie old-timey blue speckled enamal pan, with a lid; big enough to hold a large chicken.  I've hung on to this pan for years, and it sits with pride among all the 'All-Clad' and LeCrueset.  I have no idea why, but when I do any kind of braise in this pot, it just turns out better!  Any kind of meat - chicken, pork, beef - comes out equally as tender.


----------

